# Cancun vacation photos



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

couple of photos from Mexico.

a salty croc









surf crashing on the reef









typical beachscape (dang, why can't Texas beaches look this good)









we got up early for a sunrise









small inlet into a protected area of the shoreline









big lizard (iguana?)


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Awesome pics!!! Yeah I do wish our beaches looked that good!!!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

If our beaches looked that good TOBA (and us) wouldn't have to worry about "Open Access" because it would've been shutdown decades ago. Wall-to-wall condos and homes from Sabine to Port Isabel... I like it the way it is... diverse!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Great pics Cutter. And I bet you used long exposure on the water pics...:biggrin: 

Thanks for sharing.

Kelly


----------



## panamajack99 (Jul 8, 2004)

Where did you stay. The pic look allot like cozumel. I did see a crock like that at the Hilton golf club near #13, in cancun


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

we stayed at Xpu Ha resort (pronounced spoo ha). about an hour outside cancun.

Most of the water movement shots were shot from a tripod with long exposure(shutter priority setting). I dont remember how long.. I just played with it until it looked good. they were all greater than a second (except the beach shot, that was just straight up auto mode). I used several ND filters to keep from over exposing.


----------



## panamajack99 (Jul 8, 2004)

Cutter said:


> we stayed at Xpu Ha resort (pronounced spoo ha). about an hour outside cancun.
> 
> Most of the water movement shots were shot from a tripod with long exposure(shutter priority setting). I dont remember how long.. I just played with it until it looked good. they were all greater than a second (except the beach shot, that was just straight up auto mode). I used several ND filters to keep from over exposing.


I thought it looked a little rocky for cancun. That across the coastline from cozumel. Its very natural,and not overly developed down there , compared to cancun.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Cutter, was that at Xpu Ha or Xel Ha, they look very similar. Sweet pics


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

It was Xpu Ha, Xel Ha (pronounced Sell Ha) was just down the road from us. That resort looked like a pretty nice resort too, just from the media and promotion that we saw about it.


----------

